# Which Martial Art and Why?



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2002)

Which martial art do you train in?
Why did you choose this art?
What do you like about it?
What do you NOT like about it?

Please don't let this turn into a "my art is better than your art" discussion. I'm just curious about the arts we have here and the reasons people train in them.


----------



## Angus (Nov 10, 2002)

Which martial art do you train in? Currently, a mixture of Muay Thai, FMA, Wing Chun, etc...Inosanto/Chai lineage school.

Why did you choose this art? Accidently. I actually was just interested in finding a different school to study Muay Thai at, and all the other stuff was inconsequential. 

What do you like about it? Variety.

What do you NOT like about it? Variety. Due both to the system and the instructor, techniques are more memorized rather than internalized and built upon. I'm actually not very happy with my current instruction.


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 10, 2002)

Actually, another hybrid here, with variety due to closeness with Ajarn Chai.

Which martial art do you train in? Muay Thai, with deferance to Guru Dan Inosanto and his Martial arts
Why did you choose this art? I found that my love of muay thai ran into my love of the Filpino martial arts. What do you like about it? Everyone is free to chose from their own strengths and weakness.
What do you NOT like about it? I like my friends. Not what I perceive of them.


----------



## Marginal (Nov 11, 2002)

Which martial art do you train in? Taekwon do

Why did you choose this art? It was free

What do you like about it? Pretty much everything. (Lame answer, but true.)

What do you NOT like about it? Class doesn't meet often enough. Accursed intermurals...


----------



## Aegis (Nov 11, 2002)

Jujitsu

It led on nicely from the Judo I learned for about 7 years prior to starting Jujitsu, and had more of what I actually wanted to learn in it.

I like the fact that while our style retains some of it's traditionality, we train against modern weapons and situations.

Not really much I don't like...


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 11, 2002)

*Which martial art do you train in?*

American Kenpo (Previously TKD)
Why did you choose this art?

I wanted something that was based in self-defense but less leg movement. I don't like kicking as much due to injuires.

*What do you like about it?*

Kenpo is really broken down to a science of natural body movements that use our natural body alignment to create a self-defense system. Easy to do one you see that you have already been doing it. And harder to injure yourself doing natural motion.

*What do you NOT like about it?*

Almost nothing outside of that when a Kenpo technique goes wrong (meaning the opponent doesn't end up where you want him) thinking outside of the box becomes a challenge. (Still learning however and getting better at it)

Fun Fun Fun!


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 11, 2002)

*Which martial art do you train in?*
7 Star Preying Mantis Kung Fu
*Why did you choose this art?*
I happened to study a form of kung fu as a kid for several years, then I studied JKD, so when I began looking for an instructor after having been out for a couple years, I was looking for JKD or Kung Fu, since I wanted to continue my training in Kung Fu mostly. As it would be there was only one Kung Fu school in my city, 7* PM. I reasearched the instructor and visisted the classes for almost a year before begining classes. Now I wouldn't train with anyone else!!
*What do you like about it?*
As far as the system itself, I enjoy the direct practicality of it. It is very effective and straight forward as well as having the traditional effects. It is very beneficial and practicle yet still being beautiful and complete.
*What do you NOT like about it?*
There isn't much I don't like about my system. If I had to choose something I don't like I guesss it would have to be the complexity of the techniques although that is also something I like very much about the system, kind of a bitter sweet I guess.

7sm


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2002)

*Which martial art do you train in?*

Judo

*Why did you choose this art?*

I wanted to learn about balance. I knew that the kung fu and ninjutsu I had leaernt relied on being able to throw at some point, but I had never got a chance to practise the throwing bit.

*What do you like about it?*

The full on action: We go at it at full strength in randori (sparring). Ground fighting is great fun.
The practicality: Bouncers swear by it. It's great for restraining people non violently, which is something you don't always learn. I'm not scared of some big guy getting past my punches and levelling me.
The skill: Unless you are a big guy you have to learn skill, flexibility and feeling. You need to learn about balance, your own and your partner's.

*What do you NOT like about it?*

Injury, followed by injury, followed by injury...


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 11, 2002)

> Which martial art do you train in?



Systema



> Why did you choose this art?



Because it felt right



> What do you like about it?



Everything so far



> What do you NOT like about it?



Nothing so far


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2002)

*Which martial art do you train in?*

Modern Arnis

*Why did you choose this art?*

Convenience--other arts I studied for a few years then had to drop when either I  moved or the instructor did. But my Modern Arnis instructor was a good friend who lived in my hometown where I'd spend summers.

*What do you like about it?*

The sticks are fun! It teaches realistic things about weapons attacks and has a flexible, natural response, and lets you innovate techniques from early on.

*What do you NOT like about it?*

I miss kata.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 11, 2002)

> *What do you NOT like about it?*
> 
> Almost nothing outside of that when a Kenpo technique goes wrong (meaning the opponent doesn't end up where you want him) thinking outside of the box becomes a challenge. (Still learning however and getting better at it)
> [/B]



This is where "grafting" comes in.  If he's in the wrong place for the end of one technique, he's in the right place for the end of another one.  Try putting the two together.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 11, 2002)

I do Kali, mainly becuase my dad does it and wants me to do it. Im still doing it 4 years on and I still love it becuase of the brutality and the lack complicated patterns etc. It is simple and therefore great for self defence. I love most things about it. There is nothing I dont like about the class but there is some stuff about the way its being taught that I dont agree with, but yet that is another subject.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *Which martial art do you train in?
> 
> ...



I currently train in Boxing and an eclectic form of Jujutsu (stand-up).

I chose these arts because of their practicality in regards to self defense.

I love Boxing because I can go full power with my punches, and I also get hit so that I know what I can and cannot take.

The style of Jujutsu that I train in is great because it teaches one how to be efficient and how to use any body part as a weapon.

What I don't like about Boxing is that it is tough on your body.  My wrists and my hands hurt sometimes.  I'm told that power punchers like myself have these kind of problems.  

What I don't like about Jujutsu is that it is tough on my wrists and my fingers.  There nothing like an underbelt applying a kote-gaeshi full speed or a finger lock and asking you "Am I doing it right?" while you're on the floor squirming in pain and tapping like crazy.

Hmmm.  Maybe I'm not a power puncher after all.  Maybe just a used-and-abused uke, huh?  

Peace...


----------



## J-kid (Nov 11, 2002)

MMA  because it works real well.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 11, 2002)

You know I have to be partial to the art I'm in. The kenpo system has just about (almost) everything I'm looking for in an art. We just don't do enough ground work in our class. You just never know when you might find yourself on the ground. I would like to be prepared.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Nov 12, 2002)

Which martial art do you train in?

Tae Kwon Do.

Why did you choose this art?

Convenience. The school was close. Plus it didn't seem to be a McDojang  Now I know it's definitely NOT a McDojang. I was also looking for something that was similar to TSD.

What do you like about it?

Most everything so far. My dojang is more "traditional" than most TKD dojangs. The disipline is unbelievable! 

What do you NOT like about it?

Not enough self defense, still. But it is taught more often at later ranks, so I will stop b**ching about it when I get my blue belt (get to go to the advanced class) LOL.


----------



## yin_yang75 (Nov 16, 2002)

Jeet Kune Do....Why?

Kali, JuJitsu, Wing Chun, Jun Fan, Muay Thai, Silat, Kempo, Shootfighting, Savate, and the list goes on.

Plus self defense and knife and stick disarms and Bondo for the dump truck martial artist. It's a buffet, I take what works and identify what doesn't so I know it when it comes at me.

I never leave that school without something new I learned.


----------



## Blackdragon (Nov 18, 2002)

The martial art I'm currently taking is Wing Chun.I previously took Shotokan. Wing Chun seems to be the art for me. Not to say that Karate isn't a good style( believe me, it IS a good style ), Wing Chun was just my "thing". Just like some people prefer Muay Thai or Capoeirra. Not to say one is better than the other, it's just what they like to do.
  So far I'm liking everything about the style, only catch is that I'm gonna have to incorporate some grappling some other way.
  (sigh) I love martial arts.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *Which martial art do you train in?*


Kenpo



> *Why did you choose this art?*


There was a  school across the street.



> *What do you like about it?*


Kienesloly applied as practical self defense... and its a lot of fun!



> *What do you NOT like about it?*


How fractured the kenpo comunity is.  Everyone seems to have formed their own little sub group and their seems to be little comunication between most of them.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 18, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
 Currently I train in three arts, Kodokan Judo, TaeKwonDo, and GM Pelligrini's Combat Hapkido.

My original goal was to be in the movies. People in the movies kick. TaeKwonDo seemed natural. Then one day my instructor invited me to Hapkido Classes, and I've never left. I've always wanted to do Judo, throwing people is immense fun, as is being thrown.

The blend I get out of them. TKD is my long range standing art, CHKD is close in, I can remain standing or take the ground if I need too, and Judo is a great transition from standing to groundwork if they survive the initial throw.  Competition in Judo and TKD is cool too.

Some say it's all about control. Some say devastation. Well give me controlled devastation any day. 

The fact my life interfeers with my training


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 25, 2002)

Q Which martial art do you train in?
A Taekwon-do n Tai chi

Q Why did you choose this art?
A TKD cuz i couldn't find better teacher of any other style, tai chi umm becuase i just wanted to learn this art

Q What do you like about it?
A TKD-> almost everything...it gave me the idea of MA...
   Tai chi-> 4 ounces can reflect 1000 ounces of power...need to say more??

Q What do you NOT like about it? 
A TKD->sport TKD, i don't do competitions but i do sparring(full, semi)
  Tai chi->too much softness...sometimes i fell asleep doin tai ji
ok ok just exagerrating things...
nuthing as such...

-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Shinzu (Dec 1, 2002)

art?  TSD (tang soo do)

why?  the closest art to shotokan (which was my first art)

likes?  pretty much everything

dislikes? not making it to class to practice


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 1, 2002)

Which martial art do you train in?
Gung Fu/Wing Chun

Why did you choose this art?
To be honest, it was near the office and I don't have a lot of time outside of work.

What do you like about it?
It suprised me how natural a martial art can feel.  I am more alert and my reflexes are so much better than before.  I also like the fact that I can see how effective it can be in a real fight.  The fact that my classmates and I are learning the same technique, but fight completely different pleases me as well.

What do you NOT like about it?
My arms used to be covered in bruises at the end of class.  Now, I only get bruises on the back of my right hand, but it ALWAYS happens.  Some people have that protruding wristbone that hurts like h3ll!


----------



## Tony Starks (Dec 3, 2002)

Which martial art do you train in? I train in Limalama

Why did you choose this art? I chose it by accident

What do you like about it? I like the praticallity of this art, it is self-defense oriented, and also applying what you know in controlled sparing.

What do you NOT like about it? I dont like that its only offered 2 nights a week, whcih makes it hard to come to class balancing school and work.


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 3, 2002)

Which art? Tae Kwon Do

Why?  Honestly I tried it at first because it fit with my class schedule and was on campus. I stayed because I really like it.

What do you like about it? We do a fair amount of self defense and we're part of a pretty big assicoation that is really positive and puts on a lot of things for its students at a very reasonable price. I am built well for kicking but we also learn lots of hand techniques.

What do you not like about it? I wish my particular instructor was a little more involved with training and the association these days. There are others that I would absolutely love to train with but they don't teach in my city so I only meet them occasionally. My instructor is still good though.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Dec 3, 2002)

Tracy's Kenpo

Why: I have tried TKD, Jujitsu, and Choy Li Fut, nothing else I have seen offers the practical self-defense base, and the all encompassing scope which Kenpo offers.

What I Like:  One on One private instruction, I learn at my pace, and test when I am ready.  There is no waiting for others to catch on or until it's test time again.

What I don't Like:  There are a few impractical techniques still in the system, why? "because they're in the Kata"


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Dec 3, 2002)

Renshikan Karate

WHY? Because i heard it was better than karate and i wanted to do some kicks and punches not just throws.(have karate,judo and TKD only here)


LIKE:Sparring, take downs, joint locks, all the fun stuff. You can't seem to stop learning more and more and more and more and more and more.............pretty much like all arts im sure.

Dislikes: Not knowing everything the top sensei knows.


----------



## bart (Dec 5, 2002)

Hmmmm,



Arnis:

This art intrigued me because it is Filipino and I am half Filipino. My father used to tell me about how he saw some of the Huk's doing it when he was in the Peace Corps. My mother told me that my grandfather was a master pistolero and an expert at Arnis De Mano. So for me, what got me into Arnis was a sort of search for my heritage. My father's side is English, and they have a long stick fighting tradition, so it really fit.

When I started practicing Doce Pares, I found that many of the concepts and theories that I learned in my Wing Chun training could be brought over and applied. Arnis is flexible enough so that you can really make the art yours. 

Wing Chun:

I wanted an art that was applicable for self defense in tight situations. I also wanted an art that was physically efficient. I'm going to be old someday and I didn't want to depend on my wind at 89 to get me through a mugging attempt. Wing Chun is all of that. Also it's kung fu, so if someone asks what you do you can say "I know Kung Fu".


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *Which martial art do you train in?
> .
> ...



*Taekwondo* (World Taekwondo Federation affiliation).

*Why did you choose this art?*
It's a family thing, my brother in-law and nephew first started training in this art. My daughter became interested in the MA because of them, so I decided to check it out and it looked like a cool thing to do. So I also finally decided to began my training in TKD. One of the best decisions I've ever made 

*What do you like about it?* 
The hard training, the discipline and dedication required to be a good martial artist. It's a stress reliever for me. Also, the sport aspect of TKD. I've entered tourneys, and for me that's a great rush. Haven't had this adrenaline high since I used to play (American) football in high school. Where else do I get to pound on my opponent, all within the rules, and not get arrested for it.  

*What do you NOT like about it?*
The sport aspect of TKD. Sometimes I would like to concentrate more on the old school, traditional, self-defense aspects of military TKD rather than on the sporting aspects of the WTF style Taekwondo. In a street brawl there are no rules, so you just have to do whatever you need to do to see another day... :shrug:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 6, 2002)

Which martial art do you train in? Wrestling/submission wrestling/Bjj

Why did you choose this art? It chose me really.  I went out for the team because my two best friends did and I have been wrestling ever since

What do you like about it? The contact, Intense sparring, the way when you spar with a person everyday they become like faimly, going to tournaments.

What do you NOT like about it? Losing


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Dec 6, 2002)

What Martial Art?
Tae Kwon Do, but I mix in things from other styles, too.

Why?
Originally, because I was tired of getting beat up, and I thought it would help... years later, I continue to train to develop my body, mind, and soul.

What do I like?
The emphasis on strikes and a good workout. I also like self-defense when it is mixed in. Groundfighting in my original TKD style was also a plus. Kicking and stretching routines are often strenous and extensive.

What don't I like?
Sometimes too rigid, too much emphasis on the system in question being THE way to do things. Need MORE external or alternate methods of fighting mixed in (Read: groundfighting, self-defense, throws, takedowns, and locks, punching and footwork, etc.)


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *What Martial Art?
> Tae Kwon Do,
> .
> ...



I hear ya bro, that's what I'm talking about, and what I'd also like to see more of in my training... :lookie:


----------



## KennethKu (Dec 15, 2002)

Currently I am training in IronFists.  

Hardened knuckles = a force multiplier.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Dec 18, 2002)

can't we hav multiple choices in poll?...

well i m training in Taekwondo n tai -chi
*why i started taekwon-do?*
well first thing is that he is one of best instructor n real fighter in my city... he's one of expereinced person, he don't belive in closed door system, other styles doesn't hav good representative in my area...
*why i started tai-chi?*
no apparent reason i liked it because i like the way they move i was around 13-14 when i saw taichi first in TV i was in luv...
*wat do i like*
based on my instructor curriculum there's nothing we don't do...so i like everything in TKD
in tai chi -> i gave u reason above 
*wat i don't like*
TKD-> well competition tho we r hardcore TKdist but we still do competition, i guess we caters to masses.
TaiChi->my teacher forgetting my name 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 22, 2002)

EP American Kenpo.

I like the self defense stuff and the variety of the training. It lacks a bit of groundwork and takedowns, but it's a problem of the kind of floor we usually train in. We have change now to a more friendly one, though


----------



## warder (Dec 22, 2002)

Pekiti Tersia    it feels right to me. also I love weapons. I felt alot of myprevious styles had too much emphasis on forms and lacked alot in self defense and practical combat. with Pekiti this isnt the case. you cant go wrong with knives and sticks in my book.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 24, 2002)

WHY???
Tooo many reasons to list!
Logic
Practicallity
universality
effectiveness
infinite progress
.....yada yada yada..........
In the end:
I Just Love IT!!!!
Your Brother
John


----------



## ace (Dec 25, 2002)

Submisson Grappling, Wrestling, Ju Jitsu & FMA


----------



## ace (Dec 25, 2002)

Cause it Fun keeps Me in Shape
& on My Toes i have also dabeld with other arts

Like JKD/Mauy Thai, Judo, Boxing & Bando


----------



## mtabone (Dec 29, 2002)

I train in TANG SOO DO MI GUK KWAN

I train to help intergrate my body/mind/spirit, and to master myself.

I love its simple (yet complex) way of bringing the truth. And being a very effective Real life combat fighting system.

I have nothing  I dislike.

Love and Light,
Michael Tabone


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 28, 2003)

You know what? I just changed schools not too long ago, and TKD is nothing like I thought it was. The school I came from is sport. But this school rocks (my new school). It is TKD, but it has what I'm looking for. Self defense all the way, dudes! It's more to it than kicking and bunching! It's REAL TKD! I love it 

Hey, Mt. Tang Soo! I miss TSD


----------



## Zepp (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *You know what? I just changed schools not too long ago, and TKD is nothing like I thought it was. The school I came from is sport. But this school rocks (my new school). It is TKD, but it has what I'm looking for. Self defense all the way, dudes! It's more to it than kicking and bunching! It's REAL TKD! I love it  *



Hey kkid, does your new school belong to a larger organization?  If so, I'm just curious which one?  (I've decided to keep track of self-defense oriented TKD styles, since they seem to be hard to find.)


----------



## chaosomega (Apr 28, 2003)

I didn't really choose MMA. I started out in the martial arts by sparring with my friends, and we just did everything. Once I became I fan of UFC and Pride, I realized that I've been doing that sort of thing for the better half of my life! So I looked up the local MMA school and signed up. I've had to move to a new city now, and I'm currently training solo and with partners until I raise enough funds for a school in my new location.


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 28, 2003)

Which martial art do you train in?------Aikido 

Why did you choose this art?------My mom and I needed to learn how to defend ourselves from my (rarely violent) mentally ill brother and we asked around and heard Aikido would be one of the better arts for us to learn how to defend ourselves without hurting him. 

What do you like about it?-----Almost everything.  I really like the people there and I think a lot of the techniques are really awesome.  It's a lot of fun too! 

What do you NOT like about it?-----Having to learn how to do scary things like breakfalls!  I can't do them very well yet so they still hurt! :wah:  (I'm a wimp and don't like to be hurt.)  There are also several techniques that I really don't like but that's mostly because I can't do them either----YET!!!

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## khadaji (Apr 28, 2003)

Which martial art do you train in?

 Systema

Why did you choose this art?

  A good friend of mine inited me to join the campus club.  I then became addicted to its method.

What do you like about it?

  I like its lack of forms, and its adaptibility.  Also I like how it uses natural movement and versitility.  The no nonsense philiosophy of it appeals to me. 

What do you NOT like about it?

  After 2 more weeks the club will break up, and there will be no where in Minesota to train in it any more.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Dec 27, 2003)

I belive it is a must to mix the arts. You cant train in striking only or grappling only. You have got to have a well rounded fighting style to be effective aginst all the different fighters there are out there. So I choose MMA.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 27, 2003)

Which martial art do you train in?

Combat Hapkido.

Why did you choose this art?

It chose me. 

What do you like about it?

EVERYTHING.  Throws, kicks, grappling, jointlocks, pressure points.  Great self defense.

What do you NOT like about it?

I like everything about it.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 27, 2003)

Ed Parker's American Kenpo.

It was the only available karate class at the time taught at college.

I like it very much--there is so much to learn!

What's there NOT to like?  Haven't seen that yet, as I'm still learning....

- Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 28, 2003)

Which martial art do you train in?

Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu

Why did you choose this art?

I was studying Hapkido, and it did not seem effective enough for me.  Taijutsu seems more combat effective.

What do you like about it?

It has a strong mix of skills, and it is an ever evolving art.

What do you NOT like about it?

The politics involved in the organizations.


----------



## Jmh7331 (Dec 29, 2003)

Which martial art do you train in?

EPAK

Why did you choose this art?

I can't kick like I did when I was young and studied other arts.  Also, I've always been interested in Kenpo ("The Perfect Weapon" helped that) but until recently I wasn't near a Kenpo school.

What do you like about it?

Everything

What do you NOT like about it?

All of the infighting


----------



## satans.barber (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> Which martial art do you train in?



Kempo Ryu Karate (American Kenpo Derivative



> Why did you choose this art?



Nothing else on offer in my area at the time I started, that I knew about.



> What do you like about it?



It's fun, it's effective, it's as complex or as simple as you want it to be, there's no japanese to learn, it's quite informal, it's a good workout and I know by looking at people high up in the art that I'm working towards something worthwhile.



> What do you NOT like about it?



In my case, that's tricky, but rather than comment on kempo ryu i'll comment on kenpo in general. 

I don't like that sometimes there's more talking goes on that actual action, and, um, that's about it actually. Oh, all the politics as well, that gets right on my nerves! Oh, and people arguing about whether to spell it kenpo or kempo when there's really no difference! 

Ian.


----------



## jwreck (Jan 1, 2004)

I study Kuk Sool. I started kuk Sool because its a very versatile art that covers all ranges. I can go from acrobatic kicks to throws to ground work.
What do I like about it? Its close to the house, its pretty complete, and I like the weapons work.

What do I not like about it? 
We hardly ever practice full speed, our sparring is extremely limited, each technique is taught as a stand alone technique with self defense aplications rarely discussed. Also, the people at my school seem to scoff at the idea of branching out and studying anything else, feeling that Kuk Sool has everything you'd ever need, and I think that's a limiting mindset. I'm probably going to be studying something else soon, at least for a while. However, I still like Kuk Sool, I just think it could be  taught a lot better than the way I'm learning it.


----------



## Ninway J (Jan 2, 2004)

*Which martial art?* 

Shorinjin-ryu Saito Ninjitsu

*Why did I choose it?* 

Back in 1993, the other classes offered were karate, aikido, kendo, or american boxing, and they all didn't really appeal to me.  The techniques and dances(kata) performed in Saito Ninjitsu looked cool and very different from the other martial arts I've been exposed to.  It looked more flowing and circular unlike karate...more strikes than aikido...more self-defense oriented unlike kendo...and more well-rounded than american boxing.  I felt it was about time for me to learn some form of self-defense as well.  At the time, I thought it would be cool to learn the art of ninja (I was later told by my instructor that this was not the art of ninja.)

*What do I like about it?* 

The dances (kata) are very circular and flowing, comparable to Wu Shu, and the schemes (techniques) are very practical, comparable to japanese jujitsu or taijutsu.  It is self-defense oriented, rather than for sport or tournament.  I like the internal and philosophical aspects of it.

*What do I NOT like about it?* 

Complex.  Lots of dances and schemes to practice and remember.  It is also controversial in it's history, lineage, and use of the Japanese language.  Lack of teachers...none on my island.  My sensei retired from teaching in 1998.  The nearest school is on another island, a plane-ride away.


----------



## Tapps (Jan 9, 2004)

WHAT:     modern Arnis


WHY:   I lucked into it. I signed up for a community education class and found Datu Hartman (in my opinion one of the best in the world) on my doorstep.


I LIKE: The fact that it allows me to devlop my own strengh within it's framework.  That it is a complete art that teaches punch, kick grapple and weapons.

that I felt like I was learning to defend myself from day one.


I DON"T LIKE:
The fact I don't have time to train like I used to.

That the traditions of the art are so new every green belt feels they can change/improve on them.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 30, 2004)

Which martial art do you train in?  EP American Kenpo

Why did you choose this art? Because they had a joint-break in one of the techniques in the intro. course (Lone Kimono for you EPAK people)

What do you like about it? The logical approach to fighting, natural motion, econony of motion etc.

What do you NOT like about it? I would like to see some more offensive weapon training, i.e. knives


----------



## 2fisted (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm currently studying traditional Okinawan Goju-ryu Karate-do.

 I'm doing this because I had the opportunity to learn from a teacher who earned his black belt in Okinawa.  It's a great cultural experience, and it's interesting to see the differences in American schools and the way my Sensei teaches.

 I like it because it brings out the best stuff from the other two arts I studied (Shotokan and Wing Chun).  It really feels natural and right to me.  

 There's not much that I don't like about it, other than I can't train anywhere near as much as I'd like.


----------



## Douglas (Mar 31, 2004)

*Which martial art do you train in?*
Right now, WMA, specifically medieval longsword, Fiore dei Liberi
*Why did you choose this art?*
Always wanted to learn it; studied kendo, iaido, escrima, modern fencing previously just to get as close as I could to it.
*What do you like about it?*
I like the fac that it's new, in that it is just developing as a modern martial art, and we are just starting to figure out the techniques from the manuscripts. It's also quite old and entrenched in European culture.
*What do you NOT like about it?*
The fact that there is so must guesswork involved, and that it will be a long time before it becomes a competitive art.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Mar 31, 2004)

Which martial art do you train in?
Chung Do Kwan Tae Kwon Do

Why did you choose this art?
I wanted to practice a martial art, and it was offered at the local YMCA. I got really lucky-not your typical YMCA "McDojang" class.

What do you like about it?
The beauty, awesome power, difficulty, and effective self defense it offers.

What do you NOT like about it?
People who don't practice it who try to tear it down.


----------



## Spaniard (Apr 2, 2004)

Which martial art do you train in?
Tae Kwon Do Ohdokan (old-style) & Kajukenbo

Why did you choose this art?
TKD-My then best friend's dad was a 4th dan and I thought that I was going to have to fight someone ('85)

Kaju-my friend's dad died ('87) and Kajukenbo always reminded me of how he taught Tae Kwon Do and I found a school nearby.

What do you like about it?
TKD- effective, no frills, my first MA

Kaju- effective, no frills, room to expand into other MA aspects as it is a blended style (i. e. I can expand on the Chinese influence or- as in my school- work on more ground fighting.)  One is part of a big family. OHANA.


What do you NOT like about it?
TKD has lost much of it's MA respect because of the sport aspect

Kajukenbo- politics


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 3, 2004)

I should give a better answer than I did before LOL.

Which martial art do you train in? 
Tae Kwon Do (Moo Duk Kwan).

Why did you choose this art?
I didn't choose the art really. I was looking for a school that taught self defense as well as the fun stuff (kicking for me  ). This school does teach more than the typical TKD school. We also learn throws, grappling (standing and ground), takedowns, jointlocks, ect. Plus The forms after BB are the same as in TSD (my old style).

What do you like about it?
The curriculum.

What do you NOT like about it?
The fact that we do not have a student oath or tenets. It shows in some people's attitudes (egos and such .... no modesty there).

Because of the throws and such that we learn, I'm about to dabble in Judo again. I have done stand-up striking art(s) for awhile, and this school showed me that I am truely interested in the throws. So I decided to look into that Judo school I looked at before.


----------



## Danjo (Apr 5, 2004)

Currently I study Shaolin Kempo at USSD.

What Do I Like About it?

I like the mix of hard and soft techniques. The studio is open 6 days per week from 12 noon to 9pm. My instructor.

What do I not like about it?

The commercialism in the organization, the fact that the serious students and non-serious ones get promoted at the same pace, the price $165.00-$225.00 PER month. The way they try to make the Masters out to be super human, the fact that belt tests are designed more to test your endurance than your skill and that if you can endure the workout then you get promoted which makes those of us who really work on our skill wonder why we bother sometimes ( I remember actually failing my first green belt test in Shotokan years ago). The fact that some belt tests will last for two hours, while others, for the same rank, will last for six.

How did I get into it (two year contract and all)?

It had been so long since I studied that I thought that's all that was out there besides Tae Kwon Do (which seemed pretty commercial to me also, and I didn't want all of the kicking). I didn't see any Shotokan studios to study at in my area, and the San Soo Kung Fu place I wanted to study at had closed down.

What's the Upshot?

I still enjoy practicing Martial Arts after all these years. After My agreement is finished here, I plan to look around and see what else is out there.


----------



## XkempoX (Apr 9, 2004)

Which Martial Art do you train in?

Shaolin Kempo and Muay Thai/JKD.

Why did you choose this art?

Having trained in Shotokan & Shokokai/Shorinji, I researched more to expand my practice in MA and found Kempo which I trained for almost 4 yrs. I moved on to Muay Thai/JKD because I've heard a lot of good things about it (and it's close to my work, i.e. good class schedule) and also wanted learn FMA within the same school. But my heart still belongs to Kempo (my signature tells everything).

What do you like about it?

Everything, the fluidity and speed of Kempo, the powerful delivery of Muay Thai and the defenses/offenses of JKD.

What do you NOT Like about it?

First of all, I love practicing MA and still searching. There's really nothing I don't like. I'm just really fortunate to have very good Instructor/Professor that trained me. With the exception of getting a new partner and doing the 2 man fist set and the bow kata, hehehe, just kidding.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 15, 2004)

Which martial art do you train in?

I train in three martial arts: Wrestling, Brazilian Jiujitsu, and Tae Kwon Do.

Why did you choose this art?

I choose these arts for different reasons.
I chose Wrestling because there is more tournaments to compete in (with medals) every week and I also think Wrestling will benefit you the most in a real fight. 
I chose Tae Kwon Do so I can learn the secrets of breaking objects (wooden boards, bricks) and the techniques of using the human species most powerful assett, the legs. Arms are to Apes, as Legs are to Humans.
I chose Brazilian Jiujitsu because there wasn't enough ground submissions in Wrestling (the fight doesn't end with a pin).

What do you like about it?
What I like about Wrestling is that it is a very fun sport and a true man's sport (it's ranked the oldest and hardest sport in the world). And by hardest I mean hardest workouts. 
What I like about Tae Kwon do is that the kicks in the art look flashy and professional. I feel like those people in martial art movies when ever I do a Tae Kwon Do kick (especially the roundhouse). What I also like about it is our instructer is the most badass and comedic instructer in the world of Tae Kwon Do.
What I like about Brazilian Jiujitsu is that it has a very ancient and traditional feel to it. All the moves feels so traditional and cool. Sparring is great fun as well.

What do you NOT like about it?
What I don't like about wrestling is loosing a match. It very emotionaly painful compared to loosing at competition in other arts (I'm not sure why). There is also not enough submission holds either.
What I don't like about Tae Kwon Do is the competion. I rather go to a kickboxing competion with my Tae Kwon Do than an actual Tae Kwon Do competion where you gently tap the oponent to win a match (Sport is too gentle).
What I don't like about Brazilian Jiujitsu is that if when sparring you get taped out, the limb you get tapped out at hurts for quite some time (like a arm for example).


----------



## KenpoSamurai (Apr 23, 2004)

I am new so this is my first post.

wich martial art? American Kenpo Karate

Why choose this one? I live in a small town so not much of a choice so i joined Kenpo and learned to like it.

what i like about it? It is taught to internalize and not just memorize

what i dont like? I am not saying nothing is wrong with Kenpo its just that i am new to it and havent been uncomfortable or confused about anything yet.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 23, 2004)

WTF Taekwondo.

My daughter dragged me. I thought I would be a forever white belt.   

I  L O V E  Taekwondo. I was hooked as a yellow belt.

I love the spin heel (hook), jump spin heel, 360 jump back,  360 crescent.etc.
And I'm not a dizzy blonde!!!   I also like sparring - I just forget it is exercise.

Alas, what is good for me is also bad for me--jumping--bad knees.


----------



## Laxe (Apr 25, 2004)

What Martial Art do you train in?

Fujian White Crane

Why did you choose this art?

Because it's a southern style it quite comparable to Wing Chun in terms of principles but the style itself is mixed with tiger elements which it is claimed to cover the gaps in the orriginal white crane system.

Also I wanted to learn an animal style because if you practise it enough (which I admit I can't do during term time at uni) your movements will 'flow' ALOT better.

What do you like about it?

Training is very traditional and very intense!  We develop our muscles not through weights (we are actually told NOT to use heavy weights because it'll develop heavy muscles - which aren't the quickest in the world either ) but through the use of small sandbags etc - which kill like hell anyway.

Our patterns (kata) are very simple at the beginning with not alot of moving about - the idea is why would they teach you how to turn and kick etc. etc. when you can't even walk forward properly?  They're stylistic yet let you train with the principles of the style (which is I think a very traditional way to train).

It's a soft/hard style which is complemented by the soft style of Suang Yang Taichi.  Plus the head instructor is very, VERY scary!

What do you not like about it?

The sheer difficulty of the style is itself a bad point as well as a good one since you'll have to put alot of time into it's principles and techniques in order to avoid common advances such as grappling (which we don't really learn).

That and that I wish I had the time to train more.


----------



## Fortis (Apr 28, 2004)

Tae Kwon Do

It has always interested me because of it's emphasis on kicks.

Because of all the legwork, it makes for very good fitness and flexibility training.  If you get good at it, it sure does look pretty cool (I don't mind admitting it).

Still not sure how "practical" it'll be in any sort of real situation, although to be honest, that is not why I take Martial Arts anyway.


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2004)

I train in Shaolin Long Fist and I love it! the training is very hard so I atleast know I'm getting my money's worth. I've always wanted to study Kung fu because its very philosophical so it fits in with my philosophical mind. Also I like the fact we taught practical techniques and not the flashy stuff you see in films, although we do some of that too! We concentrate on forms a lot but are made aware of how useful they can be. We don't just do them because they're in the system. We have on many occasions tried to break down moves from the forms and use them in hypothetical situations.
Also I find Kung to be very graceful, I guess a lot about it appeals to me than all the other Arts.


----------



## datumuluhkahalalhabzar (May 7, 2004)

*Which martial art do you train in?*
*DULAC (doo-lak) MARTIAL ARTS CONSANGUINITY - an original Filipino martial arts duly registered with the Department of Trade and Industry of the Republic of the Philippines with authority to operate as Original Filipino Martial Arts Training Center. Dulac Martial Arts Consanguinity Central Gym can be located at PENTHOUSE FUNCTION ROOM, FUTURE POINT PLAZA 1 CONDOMINIUM, NO. 112 PANAY AVENUE, BARANGAY SOUTH TRIANGLE, QUEZON CITY, Philippines. Telephone Number is (+632) 4131391 and e-mail address is dulacdefense@pacific.net.ph.*

*Why did you choose this art?

DULAC MARTIAL ARTS CONSANGUINITY is the simpler form of multiple opponent mixed martial arts combines with practical situational form of self-defense enhanced with Cardio workout exercises that will help your muscle more stronger, improved your reflexes, concentration, stamina and balance.

What do you like about it?

This is the only martial arts in the world that teaches one not only to become master of the art but also of being in harmony and united with oneslf, with GOD  and further bring the harmony and unity with other people and to the world.  

DULAC MARTIAL ARTS is a martial arts with a HEART. It is the obligation of every practitioner to use only reasonable amount of force when detering opponent/s, control them, bring them to the nearest branch of criminal justice sytem and help them to be rehabilitated and become useful member of the society.

What do you NOT like about it? 

Nothing, it absorbs all forms of martial arts in the world and create an environment of ONE common goals, ideals and philosophy which is PEACE IN THE WHOLE WORLD.

Please don't let this turn into a "my art is better than your art" discussion. I'm just curious about the arts we have here and the reasons people train in them. *


----------



## Cruentus (May 19, 2004)

It's kind of hard to not turn it into a "my art is better then your art" discussion when you make outlandish claims like, "it's the only martial art in the world..." proceeded by wonderful promises, don't you think?


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 19, 2004)

*



			This is the only martial arts in the world that teaches one not only to become master of the art but also of being in harmony and united with oneslf, with GOD and further bring the harmony and unity with other people and to the world.
		
Click to expand...

 *

*My arts now(Kenpo/Jiujitsu) and my art 20 years ago(Aikido) does all of the above mentioned...It is indeed a bold statement to say it is the only one with such offerings...*

*Currently I love Kenpo and Jiujitsu for the hard training put in week in and week out.  I last took Aikido about a decade ago and found it just as rewarding.  From my small experiences with different arts I would have to say each art is different yet the same.  I heard from a Master years ago, that all roads(arts) lead to the same place.  *


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 19, 2004)

OOps, I appologize for the *bold* text guys....:boxing:   Didn't realize it stuck when quoting someone esle...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 20, 2004)

Hmmm.  Almost every Japanese MA I've studied or looked into has had some direct goal or history of preparing the body and expanding the mind for the purpose of creating a more fitting place in which our own little spark of the divine may reside.

A Chinese nationalist whom I studied kung fu with for a couple years stated firmly, at every session, throughout the session, that the purpose of the martial arts was to "stretch the wineskins" of our being, so as to allow more of the consciousness of God to reside within, increasing our personal power for the purposes of doing good in the world ("ours are the hands God has to work with...the stronger the hands, the better the work; the deeper the well, the more it can hold...to be shared.").

Most kenpo seniors I've met have been devout men (occasional aggro-trucker-biker types, but for the most part, spiritually focused in their own lives).  Granted, not built inherently into the kenpo technical infrastructure, but Mr. Parkers' idea was to meld martial arts with science...not religion.  Why was that so radically different? Because pretty much every other martial art in the world made a direct correlation between spiritual practice, and physical training.

Ueshiba was a member of what was later branded by the press as a "cult"...sound like a life dedicated to being spiritually devoid? Started AikiDO to emphasize the peaceful, spiritual development components of MA training, instead of the technical ones.

Funakoshi, shotokan founder, used to frustrate students by taking so long in his prayers and meditations...detracting from classtime availability.

The guy who ran the Kodokan (judo) after WWII would make challenge-match takers wait outside while he played ping-pong...not for the joy of the game, but for the spiritually transcendent meditative trance he discovered he could appreciate in the course of the activity. Asserted that getting the spirit right first, the body always followed.

I would venture to say that it is harder to find a serious martial artist who LACKS a spiritual (notice I say "spiritual", and not "religious") leaning.

Just a thought for those who believe thier guys will be the only ones playing baseball in heaven.

Dr. Dave


----------



## NW Boiler (May 20, 2004)

Taewkondo-  1. It fits with what I am looking for in a martail art 2.  I have very long legs..fits me physically.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 20, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Almost every Japanese MA I've studied or looked into has had some direct goal or history of preparing the body and expanding the mind for the purpose of creating a more fitting place in which our own little spark of the divine may reside.
> 
> A Chinese nationalist whom I studied kung fu with for a couple years stated firmly, at every session, throughout the session, that the purpose of the martial arts was to "stretch the wineskins" of our being, so as to allow more of the consciousness of God to reside within, increasing our personal power for the purposes of doing good in the world ("ours are the hands God has to work with...the stronger the hands, the better the work; the deeper the well, the more it can hold...to be shared.").
> 
> ...


Well said, very well said!!  You're posts are always a joy to read.

Aw, and looks like you have reached brown belt here on martial talk..


----------



## Paul Genge (Dec 21, 2004)

I now study Systema having spent 12 years learning Bujinkan Taijutsu.  

Why the change?  Vladimir was the first martial artist I met who could not only defend against two knife weilding attackers during a demo and then answer questions from a third person in the audience, but has drills to teach others how to do the same.

Why do I still train in the System?  My goals have changed with time, but this art shows me how to achieve them.

Is there anything in the System that I do not like?  No.  

Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------



## Adept (Dec 21, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> Which martial art do you train in?


  Mixed martial arts



> Why did you choose this art?


  I believe traditional martial arts have holes in their training, and often lack the RBSD element I tend to focus on.



> What do you like about it?


 Since it is completely open, it gives me everything I can possibly want from the martial arts. If I want to work on my grappling and ground fighting, I can do that. If I want to work on striking, I can do that. If I want to practice locks, throws and chokes, thats fine also.



> What do you NOT like about it?


  It is often mis-percieved and mis-represented.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 25, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> Which martial art do you train in?
> Why did you choose this art?
> What do you like about it?
> What do you NOT like about it?
> ...



I train in American Kenpo Karate, as taught in the American Kenpo Karate International association. (AKKI) If you want to find out more about it, look at WWW.AKKI.Com

I chose this art because...well... I'd been looking for a "Kenpo" school to join for a while. My friend introduced me to an AKKI Kenpo instructor and I was Exceedingly impressed at the comprehensiveness and effectiveness of what was being taught/done. 
Still am!

What do I like about AKKI Kenpo?? 
It's blindingly fast...not just fast motion, but swift response, quick adaptation to need in the flow of action, training drills that increase speed of response and rate of action. 
It's increadibly effective in a wide range of situations.
It's very versatile and has a broad base and can be a very deep study.
It's beautiful to behold.
I also really like the general "family" feel of the AKKI association! I'm also greatly amazed at the ability, knowledge and generosity of it's leader, Mr. Paul Mills.

What do I NOT like about it???
hrmmm.....
That my instructor doesn't live closer to my house. 

Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Dec 25, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Almost every Japanese MA I've studied or looked into has had some direct goal or history of preparing the body and expanding the mind for the purpose of creating a more fitting place in which our own little spark of the divine may reside.



I disagree. I don't think that the Japanese arts have such a "kabbalistic" over-view toward the soul. Improving the self through refinement, OK. Indwelling of the divine spark? Too "Kabbalah" for the Japanese.
IMHO

Your Brother (burning his fingers on his own spark)
John


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2004)

Started out in Okanawa Karate and Juda for that is what my father tought,swicthed to Tae Kwon do in the early 80's for that was the best school when I moved to California. Stayed with it for the it fits me and my family the workouts are great and the kick are just as good as any other art. looking into Kenpo for the future, I found a great Instructor here in Texas so I;m thinking about taking it up, even through I own my own school for TKD.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 25, 2004)

_Which martial art do you train in?_

 Tae Kwon Do

_Why did you choose this art?_

 My kids started the class based on my wife's friend's recommendation because her husband and son were already in the class. I joined up to encourage them and improve me health and fitness

_What do you like about it?_

 Increased strentgh, stamina, and flexibility in day-to-say life. Also fun to compete against others. In particular, I have stronger legs than upper body (and pretty decent speed and flexbility for an out-of-shape guy my age) so using the legs as the first/primary attack fits my mindset pretty well.

_What do you NOT like about it?_

 I'm still to new, excited, and naive to know yet


----------



## Colin_Linz (Dec 26, 2004)

Shorinji Kempo took my interest because of its techniques and interesting philosophy, I started training in 1988 and have found that there seems to be a never-ending pool of things to learn and practice, and from my perspective this is great. The other aspect I have enjoyed is the people I get to train with, wether here in Australia or in Japan the people are great and the teachers very approachable, even at the highest level.

There are three main areas of physical study; these are Goho (strikes and blocks), Juho (throws, locks, pins, chokes) and Seiho (massage, joint manipulation and pressure point use for the improvement of health). Its is a little hard to describe how it looks as our Goho is quite different from Karate and the Juho, while superficially resembling Aikido is different. Try these two links to view Shorinji Kempo in action, or the two links in my signature block for further information.
http://www.shorinji-kempo.org/ 
http://www.suginoharyu.com/html/video/kempo.htm


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 27, 2004)

I study Ed Parkers' American Kenpo

Because when I moved into the area, I initially went looking for a Kung Fu club, and the instructor told me that he was starting a Kenpo class, and that it might be more suited to my physical build (he was right...)

I like the practicalitity of Kenpo, and that from lesson 1 you learn applications, not just esoteric movements without being given a reason

I dislike all the politics in the Kenpo world, and that some people out there seem over-impressed by themselves, and their main focus is their bank accounts, not teaching others...


----------



## Colin_Linz (Dec 29, 2004)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> I dislike all the politics in the Kenpo world, and that some people out there seem over-impressed by themselves, and their main focus is their bank accounts, not teaching others...


I have noticed that American Kempo seems to be very fractionised, although living in Australia I may not get an accurate view of it. It seems to me that there have been too many splits and offshoots, and because many seem to be commercially orientated they need to establish themselves as the better choice.

Apart from the technical side of it, it is one of the reasons I like Shorinji Kempo. It has a very strong organisation and people leaving to found there own style is very rare. I can train anywhere in the world and be sure that I will be welcome. The instructors, even at the highest level are very modest, friendly and approachable. One aspect that some people may not like is that we are forbidden to make money from teaching Shorinji Kempo. Personally I think that there are many advantages to this. It ensures that those that desire to teach do so because of the right reasons, not just because they see a dollar in it. I think that this policy may also be why Shorinji Kempos growth in the west has been slow when compared to its growth in Asia.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 29, 2004)

What art?  TKD

Why?  Initially before I chose it, I knew a few people in some form of Karate, and wanted to be "different" than my other friends.  Plus, I've been kicking (mostly my older brothers) since I could walk, and just wanted to refine things- although now I'm much older and out grew that stage by a couple of decades .

What I like about it?  The current style I'm in is inexpensive, not a mcdojang, is traditional (not sport oriented- not thatmakes it wrong, just not my cup of tea).  There's more than kicks and basic punches- you have leg sweeps, arm bars, take downs, and a variety of hand techniques than (at least) at my very first classes I took 6 years ago.

What I don't like about it?  The class is getting a little too crowded for my liking, and there's no real difference in the "Women's class" and the regular class, but we still have them seperate.  Oh well, that just means more practice for me!


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 5, 2005)

Dahn moo do Why-Friend got me into it Like- good for self defence, traditional Dislike- Not enough strength building

Kenpo- Why- saw ppl get beat up pretty bad at my high school wanted to be able to defend myself better Likes- Harder style than dahn moo do, good for self defence Dislikes- boring forms

NA Nunchucks- Why- cause they are free at my dojang likes- cool dislikes- difficult


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 6, 2005)

KUPSO TUITE  . I first started training to help me stop smocking then instead of being addicted to cigs i got addicted to training.


I enjoy my training because we can have a spar and mash each other up but at the end of the day we are all friends. Also you are entiltled to your opinion if you feel a situation or a form could be different you are listened to as we work on principles foremost rather than being treated like robots.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 16, 2005)

Colin_Linz said:
			
		

> I have noticed that American Kempo seems to be very fractionised, although living in Australia I may not get an accurate view of it. It seems to me that there have been too many splits and offshoots, and because many seem to be commercially orientated they need to establish themselves as the better choice.
> 
> Apart from the technical side of it, it is one of the reasons I like Shorinji Kempo. It has a very strong organisation and people leaving to found there own style is very rare. I can train anywhere in the world and be sure that I will be welcome. The instructors, even at the highest level are very modest, friendly and approachable. One aspect that some people may not like is that we are forbidden to make money from teaching Shorinji Kempo. Personally I think that there are many advantages to this. It ensures that those that desire to teach do so because of the right reasons, not just because they see a dollar in it. I think that this policy may also be why Shorinji Kempos growth in the west has been slow when compared to its growth in Asia.


Hi Colin,
great post, excuse me for not getting back to it sooner, and the club I train EPAK now is none profit, as well as the instructor not taking money for gradings above and beyond his expenses.

Best wishes
Simon


----------



## Colin_Linz (Jan 16, 2005)

Simon,
Thanks for the reply. It is good to see that some other organisations work this way. Mind you I dont have a problem with people acting as a commercial entity. I just think it is good to retain some counter balance to commercial needs and directions.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 21, 2005)

kenpo base but leaning towards combatives now.

 Why did you choose this art?  Its a very indepth system with lots of options.


  What do you like about it?  practicality


 What do you NOT like about it?  kenpoists tend to overcomplicate defenses.  "Why hit a guy 20 times when u can knock him out in 2.". combatives utilizes gross motor movement and more practical defenses.


----------



## latchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Which martial art do you train in?
Kombatan style Arnis

Why did you choose this art?
I have always wanted to study FMA and it's close to home.

What do you like about it?
I love the sticks and the knife training. I love how close my school is to its roots. I love its practicality and adaptability. 

What do you NOT like about it?
I'm still too new to it to be able to give a worth while comment.


----------



## Aaron Little (Jan 23, 2005)

*Which martial art do you train in?* I run a Mixed MArtial Arts Gym

*Why did you choose this art?* For my personal training goals it is the best option.

*What do you like about it?* As above it provides me a means to achive my training goals.

*What do you NOT like about it?* I must say that I am quite happy with they way I currently train. If I needed to change something, I would.


----------



## Autocrat (Jan 24, 2005)

I train in Mostly in - Okinawan GoJu Ryu.
Out of various styles I've tried, I found it well rounded.
What I like most is the club I am with is flexible... they include tai sabiki, seido, basic self defnce, bits from any other style that covers what is lacking...(i.e. at present, one of the Sensei and I now go Jiu Jitsu to get a better grasp of throws and ground fighting!).
What I dislike, and most strongly, is that there isn't enought time or training to cover everything... and we have gradings.  Most of the adults and senior members don't care... it's the parents that do!  Otherwise... nigh on perfect!


----------



## Dronak (Feb 13, 2005)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> Which martial art do you train in?
> Why did you choose this art?
> What do you like about it?
> What do you NOT like about it?



Since we could only pick one and I've been learning two, I didn't vote.

Most of the training I've been doing has been in northern shaolin long fist kung fu (sounds vague to me, but that's what we were told), but I was also taught a long form of Yang style tai chi.

Well, I chose tai chi because I was interested in it.  I had heard about it being a good style for health benefits, stress relief and such, and liked what I had read about it on the martial arts (combat) side of things, so I wanted to learn it for real (not teach myself from books and videos).  The kung fu came along basically because if I did that with the college club, I'd be able to learn tai chi a little later on.  So it was sort of secondary for me, but helped me get what I wanted -- tai chi from a good teacher who wouldn't treat it as simply a health exercise.

Likes?  Hmm.  Practicing tai chi slowly is a good way to help me relax while also providing a bit of a workout.  The long form takes me somewhere around 20-30 minutes to do and I've normally worked up a sweat by the end.  The kung fu, well, we were told that typically this style would be the first one taught to students in China because it serves as good preparation for any other style.  So I guess one of the good things is that it is a traditional art and it's nice to be able to take part in something with such a long history.

Dislikes?  Hmm.  Anything I'd say would be sort of superficial.  A lot of it is hard, but that's a required part of training and improving so I can't really complain that much about it.  I guess there's not much I really dislike about them.  Well, I guess I could say that it appears like there's no coverage of ground fighting in either style and not much in the way of grappling.  As far as I can tell, the kung fu is primarily striking, though there's probably more to it than I can tell at this point.  Tai chi is again mostly stand-up, but I have enough books and info to see that it does include some felling techniques and joint locks.  I have some worry that if I ever got forced to use what I've learned, I'd be able to draw upon some of it for stand-up striking fighting, but if things went to the ground, I'd be in trouble.  I'd have to work with rather limited and old knowledge of amateur wrestling from high school.  But I suppose any art will have its strong and weak points, right?


----------



## Kirsty x (Feb 17, 2005)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> Which martial art do you train in?
> Ninjutsu. :ninja:
> Why did you choose this art?
> Dunno :idunno:
> ...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 18, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> I study Ed Parkers' American Kenpo
> 
> Because when I moved into the area, I initially went looking for a Kung Fu club, and the instructor told me that he was starting a Kenpo class, and that it might be more suited to my physical build (he was right...)
> 
> ...


I'm with him...minus the Kung Fu thing.

I had trained in TKD in three years prior to starting EPAK and when I started showing my TKD instructors EPAK techiniques, their faces were nothing but deer-in-headlights gazes.  

I agree with Simon on the fact that EPAK is based on practical application and in no way am I required to execute some gymnastic feat that only by training with Tara Lapinksi would I ever be able to accomplish, did I mention I'm white and can't jump?  There is nothing anyone will learn in EPAK that is not based on logic and that cannot be backed by principles of motion and anotomy.

and, unfortunately, I have to agree with Simon on the fact that the Kenpo community has brached so much since Mr. Parker's death that many are trying to label their branch of Kenpo "Mr. Parker's legacy."  hopefully, one day the seniors that are still around that personally trained with Mr. Parker will be able to consolidate into one organization with a universal curriculum, until then, we'll all be Kenpo brothers and sisters, just different clans.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 19, 2005)

I guess this tread is meant to be about why we choose a certain Art, I answer in a earlier post but for some strang reason I need to ask this question does it matter what Art as long as one enjoys there workouts.Does the style make a difference really for those of us that take another(not really) we all train to be the best that we can possibilly be at that giving Art. With that being said, as long as your style fit you it great and if for some odd reason you wake up and decide that you need more go find another style that will give you your motivation for the Arts. We are all one brotherhood the brotherhood of MA no matter what, we have earned respect from each other to put are body's through the ringer each and every night.


----------



## Skankatron Ltd (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, I take tai chi and am rather biased towards it I suppose. I really really like the idea of internal training in addition to external training. While someone with a blackbelt in taekwando could probably beat the mozeneezus out of me, I think past a certain point (like a month) someone who has taken tai chi will have the upper hand if they were to learn for the same amount of time. Again, though, it depends on the teacher. I had a fantastic Taekwando teacher whom I'm sure more than compares to average or bad tai chi teachers (the ones who only teach 'soft' tai chi). I just think tai chi offers a much greater understanding of body mechanics and WOW! Does it work the body hard.
 No, serious. I have run a 5:24 mile, I can run 5 miles no problem, and haven't really been sore since the end of cross-country skiing 3 years ago. Now after every class my legs are like linguini. Boiled linguini. Anyway... Anyone else taking tai chi wanna add to this?


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 19, 2005)

Tae kwon do chung do kwon, because it was the one that was available, and I got real lucky. Best instructor I could have asked for, he focuses not only on self defense, but charachter as well. Don't like that I am getting so old and body says NO, YOU CAN'T DO THAT ANYMORE!! LOL


----------



## kid (Feb 20, 2005)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> Which martial art do you train in?
> Why did you choose this art?
> What do you like about it?
> What do you NOT like about it?
> Please don't let this turn into a "my art is better than your art" discussion. I'm just curious about the arts we have here and the reasons people train in them.


Tang Soo Do.
My older brother is the instructor.
We get a lot of one on one teaching.
Since i'm his younger brother, he likes to kick my butt around. But when i train for awhile longer it won't happen as easily for him.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Feb 20, 2005)

I study Mushin Ryu combat Jujitsu. I had always wantd to study a martial art that had a good combination of both hard and soft styles, utilizing linear and circular arts. Kicks, punches along with grappling and ground work. Yes I did research all of this before choosing a class. This is not Brazilian/Judo, or some harder form of Aikido -jitsu. Although, all of these are great arts with many similarties due to their shared Jujitsu history.

Mushin Ryu was developed as a more combat oriented street version of the Danzan Ryu/Kodenkan (not Kodokan) utilizing the the anatomical science of Kempo. Although Mushin Ryu has taken knowledge and some techniques/combinations from Danzan Ryu and Kempo, it is a separate and distinct Jujitsu.

I love my class. We dont focus on trying to learn Japanese terms. The art is difficult enough with out the linguistics. We have a fun and happy calss where our Professor can joke laugh with us, yet also command respect and deadly seriousness when teaching. Since we do have our roots in the Kodenkan, a requirement for advancement (once having reached an intermediate belt ranking) one must teach in order to advance. This helps facilate outstanding teachers that have taught every level once having reached Shodan. However a junior instructor is always overseen and corrected by a BB or one of our 3 attending Professors. A Professor being 6th Dan or higher.

What I dont like: Most people who come in dont stay mcuh past white belt. Most people dont like actually feeling a wrist flex, take down of any kind. Slapping the mat repeatedly can wear on you if you dont dont have a somewhat elevated pain threshold. We also seem to lose some students the moment they are eligable for the intermediate/advanced class. Shokes and strangles can be... uncomfortable. In short my only dislike is that sometimes classes can be rather small, ex. 5-10 people. Average class size is about 30 depending on the day. I feel that the more varied the group the more your learn.

www.valleyjujitsu.com


----------



## masherdong (Feb 23, 2005)

I studied Shotokan when I was 8 yrs old and really liked it.  I didn't get too far since the money was a problem for my parents.
Then, I studied Kajukenbo and really loved it because it combined 5 different arts into the system.  When I was testing for my Blue Belt, it incorporated judo techniques and judo matches.  Man those were the days!


----------



## asangria (Feb 23, 2005)

Which martial art do you train in?

Tai Kenpo - Blue Belt, Pakua - Orange Sash, Kalis Kalis​ Why did you choose this art?

Tai Kenpo - I enjoyed the all around aspect of striking & grappling;
 Pakua - tried it based on the recommenation of one of my friends
 Kalis Kalis - wanted to learn a FMA​ What do you like about it?

I like the training believe it or not; pushing myself to a point where I didn't know I could do it. Then there's the friendships that you develop can't beat that.​ What do you NOT like about it?

Never having enough time to spend practicing & learning.​


----------



## masherdong (Feb 24, 2005)

I am also interested in Jun Bao and EPAK.  Trying to find someone here in Houston to learn and train with.


----------



## Fightback2 (Feb 24, 2005)

I train in Shotokan Karate because my husband and step-son were already training at that school.  It suits me though.  I definitely don't have a body built for great speed or flash - short and sturdy - that's me.  Plus I train for free since I do most of the school's administrative work.

I don't really care for the stiffness of some of the katas but that's about the only thing.


----------



## ppko (Feb 25, 2005)

the arts that I train

Ryukyu Kempo, Jodoryu Jujitsu, and Modern Arnis.
Why did I choose these arts
because of the instructor, and the fact that the stuff that we do is street effective.
What do I like about it 
everything
what do I not like about it
a lot like Mr. Little if there was something that I didn't like than I would addapt it to where I would.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 5, 2005)

I have trained in many. I had enjoyed them all. However, presently I train, and have been training, in a Chinese Gah Kuen.


----------



## Loki (Apr 3, 2005)

I think Systema practitioners sympathize with me when I say you left us out (!!).  

I practice Krav Maga because I was looking into martial arts and it seemed the most practical. Plus options are slim if you don't live in a major city.

I like the simplicity and effectiveness of the techniques, but I'd be happier if there were more weapons involved and a bit more groundwork.

~ Loki


----------



## Bigshadow (May 25, 2005)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> Which martial art do you train in?


  Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu



			
				Nightingale said:
			
		

> Why did you choose this art?


 It felt right.



			
				Nightingale said:
			
		

> What do you like about it?


 It's hand to hand combat applicability.  Hmmm....  Everything!



			
				Nightingale said:
			
		

> What do you NOT like about it?


  Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Oleg (May 25, 2005)

*Which martial art do you train in? *
_Tae Kwon Do_ 
*Why did you choose this art? *
Near my house
*What do you like about it?*
everything 
*What do you NOT like about it?*
....


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (May 26, 2005)

I train in Kuk Sool Won

 I started to have more time with my lil bro, plus the instructor is first rate

 I love all of the power moves in the art, I also love the diversity of the entire art it feels complete 

 I dislike the aerial manuevers I have to do sometimes, also low spin kicks are looking like an impossible with my knees.


----------



## dscott (May 26, 2005)

I study a mix of arts but mainly Wing Chun. We mix in Modern Arnis, kickboxing, Silat, Small Circle Juijitsu. Going on two years now.

I started with this because I found my instructor through my accupunturist.

I like it because it's very informal. We train once a week with about 4 other people. I like Wing Chun because it doesn't really matter how strong you are. I love the Modern Arnis and Silat portions as well. Actually I just really like the class.

Something that I don't like is the fact that it's informal. I wish I could train more days and we had more of a "school" feel to it.


----------



## AWR (Jun 2, 2005)

*Which martial art do you train in? *
_Hapkido_

*Why did you choose this art? *
I liked the system and was impressed with the well-rounded nature of the art;
it doesn't really seem to be missing anything.

*What do you like about it?*
I'm very impressed with how quickly I was able to get into the "meat" of the
art.  This is truly an art that I can use on the street.

*What do you NOT like about it?*
The tumbling.  I understand it's usefulness, but hate doing it.




....


----------



## beauty_in_the_sai (Sep 27, 2005)

Which martial art do you train in?
Why did you choose this art?
What do you like about it?
What do you NOT like about it?

I train in TKD primarily. I chose it at first because it was the only martial art in my area. I love the high kicks and forms. I hate point sparring and the way it's abit rigid, hence why I've cross-trained, but TKD will always be my first and core art.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 27, 2005)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> Which martial art do you train in?
> Why did you choose this art?
> What do you like about it?
> What do you NOT like about it?
> ...


When I first began, Kenpo was the only thing in my hometown. It seemed effective, and I later found out that all the other schools in the surrounding area were Tae Kwon Do. I liked that I was doing something different. What I don't like is that I think there are WAY too many self-defense techniques (Tracy system), some of which are questionable and need to be eliminated.

When I began Capoeira, it was obscure, nobody else even knew what it was, and I liked that. It has crazy acrobatics, and a sense of playfulness, which was different from Kenpo. It was almost like being in Kung Fu Theater! Gradually I became more aware of the politics, and that was a bummer.

When I began Chen Style Tai Chi Chuan, it was different from Yang Style that is more common. I like being different. I like the internal development, but I also like the harder physical training of external system, so I don't practice my Tai Chi enough. When I get older and the external practice becomes more difficult, I can make the transition more fully.

When I began Tibetan White Crane kung fu, I found it to be very difficult, but also very powerful. And, it is rare, hardly anyone else knows it (seeing a common theme here?) It is a long-range, movement focused system that hits really hard. It is also exhausting to train. What I don't like is a lack of training partners to drill application as much as I would like. Instead, I practice a lot of forms, and bag work.

Wing Chun is the opposite of White Crane, so I liked the complimentary fit of the two systems. Power is developed very differently, it is a short-range style, and it has much less movement. It is also pretty easy to reach a point where you can begin to really apply the techniques in the system. I don't like the politics within the Wing Chun community.

I still practice my Kenpo, and Chinese martial arts.  I just keep them separate from each other, and don't mix them together for the sake of training.  I want to keep each system discrete, and not end up with a jumbled mix of techniques that doesn't have a comprehensive system.

there's my contribution
Michael


----------



## Karate_Warrior (May 14, 2007)

I goes to a Freestyle martial arts school.
At the Freestyle martial arts school we train 
Kung Fu, Taekwondo, Capoeira and others.
I've been interested in martial arts for a long time,
and I have always had problems choosing a martial art.
I started at the freestyle martial arts school for almost 5 
months ago.
It is really great that I can learn many styles at one school.
So far we have learned most basics in Kung Fu and Taekwondo.


----------



## K' Evans (May 14, 2007)

My Art: JKD 

What I like About It:
I read about JKD sometime ago as a teenager, and was fascinated and interested with its concepts, philosophy and techniques. I could identify with these aspects of the art and somehow felt that it was what I wanted in a martial art. It was several years later that I would meet my Sifu and experince and understand the art itself. Most particularly, it was the philosophy of "honest self-expression" that appealed to me. 

What I Dislike About It:
In terms of the art itself, there is nothing that I really dislike. However, there are certain things surrounding the development of the art that concerns me, namely 1) the politics surrounding the different camps of thoughts in JKD, 2) the fact that Bruce Lee passed away unexpectedly begs the question of how JKD may have improved had he lived on and 3) IMO, I have found the effectiveness of the art to be severely curtailed when used in sports settings (ED: This may change as I become more proficient in it).


----------



## Langenschwert (May 14, 2007)

Nightingale said:


> Which martial art do you train in?


Kunst des Fechtens (the Martial Art of Medieval Germany), and Italian Rapier


> Why did you choose this art?


Swords are cool, that's why! 


> What do you like about it?


Lots of things:  I like that we have the Medieval and Renaissance manuals to work from, written by those who fought for real... life and death.  I like that it is mysticism-free.  I like that the arts are integrated in that there is no separation in concept between armed vs. unarmed combat.  The arts are efficient and effective, easily the equal of their counterparts from other cultures.  I like that a serious student of HES will generally have to become somewhat of a scholar as well as a fighter:  Many of us have learned to read Medieval German or Italian as a supplement to their studies.  And last but not least, the arts are the products of _Western_ thought and experience, and are in essence the arts of my ancestors.  I don't have to feel like a proverbial kid living in the basement of someone else's culture and history.  I've got my own, thanks. 



> What do you NOT like about it?


 
It can be hard to find good instructors, for starters.  Also, it used to be annoying to me to explain it to others, but now I kind of enjoy the discussions that go: "Yes, Europe had and still has Martial Arts.  Yes, they're every bit as good as Asian arts.  No, the swords aren't heavy.  No, the armour isn't heavy... you could do a cartwheel in full plate if you wanted to.  No, I've never hit anyone with a sword." 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## JBrainard (May 14, 2007)

In regards to the poll, not the question; given that you can drive 10 blocks in any direction through a metropolitan area and find a TKD school, I was surprised to see that more people study Kenpo/Kempo/American than TKD.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2007)

Nightingale said:


> Which martial art do you train in?
> Why did you choose this art?
> What do you like about it?
> What do you NOT like about it?


 
Wow old post 11-10-2002

But to the questions

Which martial art do you train in? - Taiji (Yang & Chen) and Sanda (last xingyi class coming soon, so I will no longer be training Xingyi)

Why did you choose this art? - Taiji, because of a back injury. Sanda because it was offered

What do you like about it? - too much to list

What do you NOT like about it? -  Not enough time to train them


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 16, 2007)

Nightingale said:


> Which martial art do you train in?
> Why did you choose this art?
> What do you like about it?
> What do you NOT like about it?


 
What MA do I train in?  I say I study JKD but many here would dissagree.  JKD is just a name.

Why did I chose this art?  I've been doing JKD long before I'd heard the name and when I discovered it I just thought, "hey.  That's what I do!"

What do I like about it?  The fact that it's not an art.  It just is.  I just am.  It fits anyone because it's how something works for you, not how well you can do a technique or apply someone else's concept.  Once you do it, it's your move.  Doesn't matter who discovered it.

What do I not like about it?  Hypocricy.  JKD is bigger than Bruce Lee.  It's not a martial art but a concept.  Sure there are reccomended techniques but even these might not be your thing.  When people feel that JKD isn't being studied properly, many criticise rather than attempt to correct.  It has been commercialised a lot too.  I call it "what works for me" rather than JKD but I say Jeet so people know what I mean.  Let the name Jeet Kune Do be forgotten.  Don't preserve it with patterns and stagnation in hopes to honer the late great one.  No one person or group of people can advance or improve JKD.  It's an individual thing and only an individual can improve his/her own jeet.  Again, just my theory.  Just remember, I'm a warrior on a spiritual quest.  I'll kill you if you don't beleive like I do!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 16, 2007)

Kenpo.

Because when I started my journey the school was within walking distance of my dorm room.  And then because I respected and admired my teachers.  And finally because it has become my home.


----------



## German Coach (May 17, 2007)

Self defence based on Muay Thai and Boxing. 

It´s fun and very effective (I am getting older and can´t run away anymoren  )


----------



## Shaderon (May 17, 2007)

Wow these posts go on forever sometimes!




Nightingale said:


> Which martial art do you train in?
> Why did you choose this art?
> What do you like about it?
> What do you NOT like about it?


 

Which.             TaeKwon-Do
Why.                I just tried it and the material and the instructor both impressed me and continue to do so.
What I like.       The combat style and the attitude of the school towards self defence
What I don't like. At my level, the lack of throwing and the limitiations if caught in a grappling style attack.  (Always time to cross train after though)


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 13, 2007)

Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu Iaido these days.  Previously, Lau Gar Kung Fu.


----------



## MantisStyle21 (Nov 13, 2007)

Double post =[


----------



## MantisStyle21 (Nov 13, 2007)

Which art did I choose?
Shaolin Kung Fu and Jujitsu

Why did I choose it?
My brother studied under the same sensei and I thought it would be a big honor if he would teach me too. Plus Shaolin Kung Fu has always interested me

What do I like about it?
What's not to like? It's amazing

What don't I like?
I'm eager to learn more jujitsu and you can't start training in depth til you reach higher in shaolin kung fu. Also we had to share the gym with people who do yoga (not at the same time) and it makes it feel less traditional they were shoes on the mat and it makes them very dirty


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Nov 13, 2007)

Which martial art do you train in?
-TKD
Why did you choose this art?
-It was what was being offered at the Y at the time
What do you like about it?
 -everything
What do you NOT like about it?
-N/A


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 13, 2007)

Which martial art?
Bagua Zhang

Why did I choose it?
Sort of just fell into it when I moved from one city to another.

What do I like about it?
It is a less common art and is very versatile.  It seems to cover all the bases.

What don't I like about it?
It is a less common art.


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 14, 2007)

*Which martial art do you train in?*
Taekwondo 

*Why did you choose this art?*
I wanted to study karate 1st but the gym's owner show me the TKD class for girls. I just looked at it to be polite, but I fall in love. It's just a good style for me.

*What do you like about it?*
You can practice TKD if you are a child, young, older, man, woman, tall, short, slim, overweight... you can teach it, just practice poomses and self defense, compite in sparring and breaking, etc. It's not a restrictive MA. And it's efficient from the beggining. You'll physically improve soon, and you can defend yourself with the techniques and kicks in a reasonable short time, etc. 

*What do you NOT like about it?*
I think sometimes a TKD student would be too used to train his/her kicks and be dependant only in them. It can be a limitating factor. I miss more self-defense when you've been caught for your opponent. What happens, for example, if a TKD student is on the ground grappled by someone being unable to move? Ask a friend to call the police? And it's not an uncommon situation for a woman when she's attacked, etc.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nightingale said:


> Which martial art do you train in?[


 
I train in Shaolin Kempo Karate and Brazilian Jui-Jitsu at Bluegrass Martial Arts in Louisville KY



> Why did you choose this art?


 
I need something to keep me active and it was close by thats why I went to check it out. The reason I started there and continue to train there even though I live over 30min away now is because of my instructor and the family atmosphere that our dojo has



> What do you like about it?


 
Everything. I love the whole art, both of them...so far



> What do you NOT like about it?


 
Nothing yet. That may change as Im only a purple belt now.

B


----------



## kenpofighter (Nov 14, 2007)

I train in Ed Parkers' kenpo karate.  Honestly, I chose this system because my brother started training in kenpo years ago when I was only three, so years later I just went back to the same school he had went to.  Out of the years training, and many class that I have taken or taught, I love everything about it. I especially like that this system in very practical for street fighting.  Something I don't like.....?  Well I don't like how a few schools take the system and make it so easy for anyone to walk in and get their black belt.   You know three or four techniques per belt leval.


----------



## karate-dragon (Nov 15, 2007)

I studied Oki Ryu Kempo, Shorin Ryu, Aikido, Kendo and Shaolin Kempo. My main style is Shaolin Kempo, 15 years. Started in Kempo because it was convenient. After 1st Dan tried Sorin Ryu to see if I was missing anything in not doing a "traditional" ma. Got a 1st Dan and RAN back to Shaolin Kempo. Seems to be the most diverse style, at least the way my teacher does it. It lacks in more ground fighting. However, after doing some grappling with guys, realized size does count over technique and it was frustrating. Loved Aikido but just wanted to kick somebody! Also, the falls were hard on the knees and back. Any martial art is great - just do it!!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 15, 2007)

I've done JJJ in the past and Bujinkan, but I'm now almost full-time Pentjak Silat Ratu Adil, with some work in Cestari's Combatives & Combat Jujutsu(from dvd, drilled other guys), and some Eskrima. I also like to do some drills from Cold Steel's Knife and Machete dvd sets.
Why? Well, I like the practicality of Silat and the small blade considerations built into the art, which works well with the other blade stuff I do, and I love the street practicality of the combatives & how Cestari can translate the traditional martial arts. Genius. If I had a time machine & could stand Jersey, I'd train with him in a heartbeat!


----------



## Guardian (Nov 15, 2007)

Nightingale said:


> Which martial art do you train in?
> Why did you choose this art?
> What do you like about it?
> What do you NOT like about it?
> ...


 
It was basically the only style/system available at that time.

I like it for it's always allowed me to fit it to me, not me to it (as it should be).

There's nothing I didn't like about it.  It's been a good style/system for me though I don't practice it fully anymore.


----------



## Rickg (Nov 16, 2007)

Kempo/Chuan FA Kajukenbo.   I chose (Hawaiian) Kempo because the direct approach to self defense a system that rely's on the natrual movement of the body. I now train in the Chuan FA style of Kajukenbo to add circular motion to my kempo background.   Which works perfectly because the  Chuan Fa Style of the Kajukenbo system is based in Hawaiian Kempo.


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 16, 2007)

a friend of mine told me this saying about religions.  if you know only one religion, then you don't know any religion.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey RickG:  Did your Kempo background not already have circular motion?


----------



## jonbey (Nov 17, 2007)

I do Chow Gar. Why? 'Cos I like it. Really it is the closest to a tradition Chinese style that I could find within a reasonable drive from my house (15-20 minutes). No high kicking (too old for that now), lots of hand techniques. Fun too.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Nov 18, 2007)

Which martial art do you train in?
Shorin Ryu Karate
Why did you choose this art?
I visited the school and I really liked it.
What do you like about it?
I like the fact that we do a fairly good amount of sparring. I also like the fact that my school also offers grappling if you want to do it.
What do you NOT like about it?
We practice defense against modren weapons like knives,but I wish we did it more often. I also wish we got more nunchuck practice. Other than those minor things, I absolutely love it!


----------



## USP45CT (Nov 25, 2007)

Which martial art do you train in?
Muay Thai, and Brazilian Jui Jitsu
Why did you choose this art?
Well I have done several other MA's and thought I would try a new one out and love both of them
What do you like about it?
The practicality of them in all honesty.  I compete at an Amateur level and both have been incredibly useful.
What do you NOT like about it?
Hmm,  I dunno the gym fees I guess, but in all honesty I love everything out of both of them.


----------



## tempus (Nov 30, 2007)

Which martial art do you train in?
-Nihon Goshin Aikido

Why did you choose this art?
-Took a martial art as a teenager and always wanted to get back into it, but it had to be different.  Went to a demo and saw people getting slammed, flipped and rolling around.  Very different and I joined.

What do you like about it?
Not many moves to take care of the situation.  If I ever get it figured out it should work well when I am old and muscle has gone bye, bye.
Also, incorporates striking to loosen up an opponent if necessary (not every technique can be done perfect all of the time).  So all the heavy bag work is not going to waste.

What do you NOT like about it?
Takes a long time to learn and get the mechnics down.  Trying to blend and not use any muscle is a lot more difficult then I thought.  When it is dead on people fly, slam or are in pain.  My aching joints can verify that


----------



## Live True (Nov 30, 2007)

*Which martial art do you train in?*
Uechi Ryu (other Okinawan)

*Why did you choose this art?
*I've been wanting to try a martial art as a way to focus and unleash my more aggressive/physical side in a controlled manner, and also as a way to support my goal to get in better physical and mental health.  I spoke to a Shaman friend of mine, as she is very versed in martial arts, and I didn't want a popcorn dojo (McDojo).  I also wanted to make sure that my current physical shape allowed me to start and grow.  She recommended two senseis, and the responses I got from this one (and his supporting teachers) was phenomenal.  

*What do you like about it?
*I love the katas, which surprised me.  I find I am more focused, more centered in my interactions, and feel better physically and mentally when I practice these daily.  I like the teacher becuase he mixes practical daily usage/knowledge with the more esoteric info.  The relaxed atmosphere with the underlying push to improve is perfect for what I'm looking for.  The art itself?  The moves flow, they make sense, and they are firmly rooted.  From what little I have learned, Uechi is all about controlling the center and staying firmly rooted.  This appeals to me on so many levels!

*What do you NOT like about it?*
That the beginning class only meets once a week.  That I have so much to learn!  That my body have a lot of conditioning to work on...but hey, that's all part of the fun and challenge, right?

In other words...I have all the enthusiasm and silliness of a beginning...but I think this was the perfect art for me to start with!


----------

